# New Zealand Huntaway Allsorts Dog Rescue



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

Please log onto Allsorts Dog Rescue Sussex
Poor Lokey isnt doing very well in kennels, he is getting very stressed by it all.


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

Poor Lokey had a home linned up with a Sheep shearer. the guy never turned up for him, so poor Lokey is still looking for his forever home


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

What a shame.
They are such sensitive dogs


----------

